# Gaara vs Tsunade



## Kazekage94 (Sep 12, 2014)

I got bored

Location: Open Large Field
Distance: 45m
Knowledge: Full ofc
Mindset: IC Win/Lose
Restrictions: Katsuyu

S1.5 Katsuyu is unrestricted Gaara gets 20 sec prep lol

This is a Man vs Man No Damn Summons

S2:
Location is a desert( Suna's terrain no village)
Sakura joins the fight
5% Katsuyu is allowed
Tsunade gets Sasuke's hawk summon

Pretend Katsuyu is already out
Still full knowledge.


----------



## RBL (Sep 12, 2014)

it should be boy vs woman, no man vs man, but whatever

i think gaara is a horrible match up for tsunade, tsunade is not fast enough in order to penetrate gaara's sand. i see gaara winning this with low-mid diff if tsunade can't summon anything.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 13, 2014)

Gaara would win more times then not. He can keep Tsunade at bay long enough to grind up some extra sand which he can use to overwhelm her then it's just a matter of time before he ends her.


----------



## iJutsu (Sep 13, 2014)

Tsunade and Katsuyu gets sealed like a bitch. The only way to get out of his sand pyramid is to have an avatar(Trollkage with bomb baby or Madara with susanoo). Tsunade and Katsuyu are separate entities, so it will be too late once one gets sealed.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 13, 2014)

Let me alter it a bit.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 14, 2014)

S1:

Gaara has nothing that can kill Tsunade. She rips through his sand defense and breaks him in half.

S2:

Gaara gets absolutely murdered; either Sakura or Tsunade can take him alone, and the stomp will only be that much harder with 5% of the Forbidden One summoned.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 14, 2014)

I just wish people can explain more.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 14, 2014)

Okay.

Durability-wise: Tsunade tanked Magatama. Magatama ripped through Gaara's sand like the Totsuka Blade through Orochimaru. Plus she has high-speed regeneration, so minor injuries won't accumulate.

Strength-wise: Tsunade punched and kicked open Susano'o, which also crashed right through Gaara's defense like it was made of sand.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 14, 2014)

So powerscaling?

If Gaara takes to the skies?
In a desert how will either of them win alone. He can blow her up and seal her quickly. 

5 Susanoo swords failed to penetrate his sand shield. Obviously, his mom's shield wasn't fused with minerals.
Plus they were piercing attacks. In the event of a sword being swung at his sand, Gaara would not be harmed, as he wasn't last time.


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 14, 2014)

Gaara wins mid diff. Tsunade may be able to withstand some blows for a while and break free for a bit, but it wont last and Tsunade has no way of closing that distance.

Gaara wins in due time Mid Diff


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 14, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> So powerscaling?
> 
> If Gaara takes to the skies?



He dies of chakra exhaustion long before he manages to do either of them significant harm.



> In a desert how will either of them win alone. He can blow her up and seal her quickly.



Madara's Susano'o broke the sealing Jutsu (which Gaara needed Shukaku for, btw), and Tsunade's stronger than that. 



> 5 Susanoo swords failed to penetrate his sand shield. Obviously, his mom's shield wasn't fused with minerals.



Or Madara is just obviously stronger than his Wood Clones, which is why five of them couldn't even beat Ooboki.



> Plus they were piercing attacks. In the event of a sword being swung at his sand, Gaara would not be harmed, as he wasn't last time.



Tsunade doesn't use a sword, but she packs a hell of a lot more force than a Wood Clone.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Sep 14, 2014)

You got bored? Clearly  How DARE you restrict anything on Tsunade's behelf? She needs all the help she can possibly get LOL! There's no way she wins, especially not in the second scenario.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 14, 2014)

Sand Coffin repeated rape, she regenerates, he rapes, she regenerates, he rapes


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> He dies ointo chakra exhaustion long before he manages to do either of them significant harm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He dies of chakra exhaustion before he can go Into the sky?
Madara broke it by using Susanoo. If Tsunade is completely bound, she won't be able to do anything to break free. Btw he didn't need Shukaku when he sealed the 2nd Mizukage. After he changes the terrain, it's going to be very hard. 
Susanoo is Susanoo Clone or not they are still the same. It doesn't matter. Ohnoki was the only one able to beat them because of his lightweight. I don't remember Tsunade cracking one of the clones. I do remember she had swords lodged in her. 
She couldn't even beat a wood clone  
Gaara restrained Susanoo for a bit, im sure he can restrain her.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 14, 2014)

As usual gaara should edge it out with a desert imperial layered funeral sealing which bypass tankiness and regen. Tsunade will not smash through a giant sand egg orb easily without a consistent, reliable way to stay in the air. The bird would get bombed and crushed with sand hail+sand burial combo not like it's durable or anything+speed is negated by widespread coverage.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 14, 2014)

Only gonna comment on scenario 1. He wins mid - high diff. He keep her at bay or just flies around until he has a desert worth of sand to waste away her reserves. He wins mid diff.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 15, 2014)

I swear, you make this thread every other week. 

As for scenario 1, I think it errs more towards Gaara at high difficulty. He'll need some time to take her out, but if she is going to end it, it would be early on in the fight. Her super strength can easily bat away the sand and prevent it from accumulating on her. She can strike through his shields and even a normal hit from Tsunade isn't exactly something you want to take. Without Katsuyu,I think it ends there.



JuicyG said:


> Gaara wins mid diff. Tsunade may be able to withstand some blows for a while and break free for a bit, but it wont last and Tsunade has no way of closing that distance.
> 
> Gaara wins in due time Mid Diff


I agree with this, except up the difficulty. 




Brandon Lee said:


> it should be boy vs woman, no man vs man, but whatever
> 
> i think gaara is a horrible match up for tsunade, tsunade is not fast enough in order to penetrate gaara's sand. i see gaara winning this with low-mid diff if tsunade can't summon anything.


Tsunade has the speed feats required to penetrate the sand and move around the sand. That said, she lacks the speed feats and combat feats in general to, most of the time, clear 45 meters. It's not like this match up is easy for Gaara either. He's limited to his gourd sand at first and has to generate more. Additionally, Tsunade's body is physically resistant and I'm not bringing in regeneration yet. Her strength can keep the sand at bay too. 



Kazekage94 said:


> So powerscaling?
> 
> If Gaara takes to the skies?
> In a desert how will either of them win alone. He can blow her up and seal her quickly.
> ...


If Gaara takes to the skies, he won't be able to grind sand on the ground and, additionally he would have to travel his and towards Tsunade to fight him which she could see, anticipate and evade since it's coming from the air in a very specific location she's no doubt keeping track of. Gaara _could_ take to the sky but it'd stalemate the match and nothing else would happen. 

The 4 Susanoo swords DID make it through his shield and one was able to hit him, if memory serves correctly. Still, that's meaningless in terms of comparisons since Tsunade's whole shtick is rearranging the ground and destroying the earth. If Might Guy is able to slap away the sand to protect Rock Lee, a person with infinitely better strength feats should be able to replicate a similar result. Besides, Gaara's sand DOES react to impacts around it, that's why he has to reconstruct barriers and Tsunade's fist is undoubtably skilled at breaking barriers, just ask one of the strongest defensive jutsu in the manga (Susanoo). 

Gaara's main and usual way of defeating her would be to grind sand and keep her busy until he can get enough to either suffocate her in a place deep enough or outright crush her multiple times. It's definitely feasible, but he cannot do that by flying into the air. He would have to generate massive amounts of sand and probably juggle her in the air (ala what he did against the rain ninja) to keep her from being able to move efficiently.

 I feel like keeping Tsunade on the ground in a sea of sand wouldn't work out TOO well in his favor unless he was constantly shifting it to adjust for the fact that she has the strength necessary to bust out or move out of it (if she was submerged deep enough, this obviously would just be Tsunade stalling the inevitable) which is definitely feasible. This battle is longer than it looks and, I feel like the initial distance will favor Gaara more so he will win more often but he'll need a lot of sand for the sake of keeping Tsunade busy as he attacks as she can most likely handle a lot of sand. There's probably a 70-30 split between Gaara and Tsuande in this scenario, if you ask me.



Ryuzaki said:


> Sand Coffin repeated rape, she regenerates, he rapes, she regenerates, he rapes


Depending on how much sand he uses, Tsunade could bust out. Attempting to grapple or restrain Tsunade with that level of strength isn't very safe. She could just apply chakra and destroy it on the inside out. That said, if he has enough sand to keep her busy, or if he lifts her up into the air enough, it'll be much easier since he can anticipate where she's going (down), or he can simply prepare new sand to swarm her as she busts out of the initial coffin.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 15, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> I swear, you make this thread every other week.
> 
> As for scenario 1, I think it errs more towards Gaara at high difficulty. He'll need some time to take her out, but if she is going to end it, it would be early on in the fight. Her super strength can easily bat away the sand and prevent it from accumulating on her. She can strike through his shields and even a normal hit from Tsunade isn't exactly something you want to take. Without Katsuyu,I think it ends there.
> 
> ...



Uhh...Stop reverting to Part 1 feats. He was only shown to grind sand while being on the ground. He never stated he had to be on he ground. His guard sands just needs to be connecting to the ground, or atleast some type of sand.

He doesn't need a lot of sand to keep her at bay. That's why this is a mid difficulty match for him IMO. Tsunade isn't fast, nor does she have impressive speed feats. 
Can someone show me a scan of her just applying chakra to an area, and it causing something to happen? What ever that may be. i'm pretty sure she has to use some type of movement.
Even with the flick of a wrist it won't dispel that sand.

Gaara did block Susanoo swords, there was one in which got to him, but it didn't cause any damage. it merely knocked him back. His guard sand wasn't fused with minerals. 
The battle is pretty much over once he changes the landscape.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 15, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Uhh...Stop reverting to Part 1 feats. He was only shown to grind sand while being on the ground. He never stated he had to be on he ground. His guard sands just needs to be connecting to the ground, or atleast some type of sand.


I'm not going to believe Gaara can manipulate sand he's never touched without first contacting it. It's not like aqua man and water. At the very least, he would have to deposit an amount of sand there which means he has less sand to defend himself from Tsunade. 




> He doesn't need a lot of sand to keep her at bay. That's why this is a mid difficulty match for him IMO. Tsunade isn't fast, nor does she have impressive speed feats.
> Can someone show me a scan of her just applying chakra to an area, and it causing something to happen? What ever that may be. i'm pretty sure she has to use some type of movement.
> Even with the flick of a wrist it won't dispel that sand.


Tsunade may not be fast, but she certainly has the speed feats to keep up with Gaara's sand. She was able to hit Madara after coming out of Mabui's Tensei statue, she was able to closely react to Pain catching her, she had the speed to hit Orochimaru despite being stabbed three times and having her muscles torn and Orochimaru was watching her, she could intercept Manda before he closed his jaws on Jiraiya and Gamabunta, and was able to keep navigate attacks closely after Weightless BackPack A. Hell, she even was able to take out a Susanno clone before it could react and those clones were fast enough to catch and put A in a genjutsu and hit Gaara.

Tsunade applies chakra to any one of her chakra points to increase the strength of her impact. So far, she's increased her fist, finger, elbow (through her protoge Sakura), palms of her hands, and possibly her entire upper body (even if it's not databook consistent, I don't think she could lift the giant sword without the aid of some chakra even if her normal strength is feat worthy), she's increased it in her foot which is, canonly, the hardest place to gather chakra at. She's used tackles and fast, jabs with her finger tips before in battle. It's clear that her normal strength is massive. With shredded muscles a tap on Kabuto's neck sent him plunging meters away, etc. Gaara's sand isn't going to be completely fine and hardened at the impact. It's going to move and react to the sheer amount of force hitting it. In fact, hardening the sand into a concrete substance might be worse so it'll be hard and less malleable to Tsunade's attacks. Either way, there is going to be displacement of the sand and those are openings she could work around to get out.  



> Gaara did block Susanoo swords, there was one in which got to him, but it didn't cause any damage. it merely knocked him back. His guard sand wasn't fused with minerals.
> The battle is pretty much over once he changes the landscape.


The sword might not cause any damage but if Tsunade's that close it's not going to do him any good. He, himself, is one of the slowest reactors in canon without his sand. She can completely bust through his defenses and shake off his attacks temporarily. It's not going to be an easy match up for Gaara because Tsunade can either end at the extremes of the match. It's going to be attrition - exhausting her or creating enough sand to outlast/maneuver her regeneration but he can't stall her too much because Tsunade will outlast him and be able to take the victory through that (although this scenario is more about the Katsuyu scenario). Thus, it's highly difficult but feasible and most likely.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 16, 2014)

Tsunade should take this first scenario. Raikage's blows were enough to put a strain on Gaara's gourd sand, and considering the disparity in strength between the two Tsunade ought to be able to smash right through it and continue on her way. I'm not sold on him being able to reliably buy enough time to terraform before she reaches his position, because it won't take long.

The only way I can see him reliably surviving long enough to swamp her is to immediately go sky-high, but that'd reasonably be somewhat out-of-character as Gaara said he's always been able to fly and so his propensity to stay on or near the ground in his battles from way back in the Chūnin Exam arc up til the Fourth Great Ninja War make his immediate ascent questionable to say the least.

It may have something to do with needing direct contact with the ground to terraform or something, considering he only went that high immediately when he was battling in a terrain already composed of sand...and against an opponent who was fleeing from him aerially, no less.


The Princess might be in trouble in scenario 2, however.



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> The bird would get bombed and crushed with sand hail+sand burial combo not like it's durable or anything+speed is negated by widespread coverage.



Well, what if she summons Katsuyu in front of the bird as a meat-shield while it continues to ascend? That'd buy at least a couple seconds simply by virtue of the slug's size, and sand hail is just a quick spray as opposed to a sustained torrential rain so it won't last any longer than that.

Gaara could just repeat the process but chances are the bird could have already been afforded a sufficient opportunity to simply drop Tsunade off _on top of the egg orb_ (so she needn't worry about remaining in the air, only smashing through said orb which she is now standing on with her heel drop that hits like a comet).


Not thinking the hawk is really necessary, though. Tsunade could probably just make that leap off of Katsuyu's tail or something considering that even gone rotten she could bounce several hundred meters into the air while carrying Gamabunta's tantō.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Sep 16, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> I just wish people can explain more.



People would explain more if your match up was more equal. This is a stomp. Gaara can fly enough said


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 16, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> Depending on how much sand he uses, Tsunade could bust out. Attempting to grapple or restrain Tsunade with that level of strength isn't very safe. She could just apply chakra and destroy it on the inside out. That said, if he has enough sand to keep her busy, or if he lifts her up into the air enough, it'll be much easier since he can anticipate where she's going (down), or he can simply prepare new sand to swarm her as she busts out of the initial coffin.


She is the Hokage, Gaara won't beholding back her only shot would be to hide katsuyu and hope she has high tensile strength.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 16, 2014)

Scenario two is an absolute stomp for the ladies, but between the lack of Katsuyu in scenario one, Gaara's prep time, and the 45 meter starting distance in scenario one, Gaara is going to win.​​


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 16, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> People would explain more if your match up was more equal. This is a stomp. Gaara can fly enough said



Ohnoki can fly, does that mean he can fucking beat Hashirama?. Shut up
Tsunade is Gaara's level dude.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 16, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Scenario two is an absolute stomp for the ladies, but between the lack of Katsuyu in scenario one, Gaara's prep time, and the 45 meter starting distance in scenario one, Gaara is going to win.​​



No stop.
Scenario 1 is Gaara vs Tsunade
Scenario 1.5 is when she gets Katsuyu and Gaara gets 20 sec prep


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 16, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Scenario two is an absolute stomp for the ladies, but between the lack of Katsuyu in scenario one, Gaara's prep time, and the 45 meter starting distance in scenario one, Gaara is going to win.​​



Can you explain how they win in Scenario 2.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 16, 2014)

If she has Katsuyu in scenario 1.5 then she wins. No matter how much sand Gaara swarms her with, even with 20 seconds of preparation, if she summons Katsuyu then the slug's massive body will bust her out of the sand's hold. If he just binds one of her limbs then she smacks whatever part of her body has been grappled and breaks free. Sooner or later she lunges at him in close range, smashes through his sand shield and pulverises him. 

Scenario one probably still goes to Tsunade. I don't think Gaara has enough time to break down a huge amount of earth into sand before Tsunade gets into close range. He can certainly keep her at bay for a while with his gourd sand, but he can't attack with his gourd sand and break down huge amounts of earth into sand simultaneously, so he'd only be stalling. Without breaking down large amounts of earth into sand, Gaara won't be able to defeat her. If he can do that then he may win by sucking her into the ground or burying her under a tsunami, I just don't think he'll have time to do that because Tsunade's onslaught of attacks will be relentless and constant.

Scenario two is a stomp because either Tsunade or Sakura could potentially solo, and you're putting both of them together on a team. Without going into a TLDR, Gaara faces all the same difficulties as he did in scenarios 1 and 1.5, only now he's fighting two Tsunade's - so he dies a terrible death.​​


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 16, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> If she has Katsuyu in scenario 1.5 then she wins. No matter how much sand Gaara swarms her with, even with 20 seconds of preparation, if she summons Katsuyu then the slug's massive body will bust her out of the sand's hold. If he just binds one of her limbs then she smacks whatever part of her body has been grappled and breaks free. Sooner or later she lunges at him in close range, smashes through his sand shield and pulverises him.
> 
> Scenario one probably still goes to Tsunade. I don't think Gaara has enough time to break down a huge amount of earth into sand before Tsunade gets into close range. He can certainly keep her at bay for a while with his gourd sand, but he can't attack with his gourd sand and break down huge amounts of earth into sand simultaneously, so he'd only be stalling. Without breaking down large amounts of earth into sand, Gaara won't be able to defeat her. If he can do that then he may win by sucking her into the ground or burying her under a tsunami, I just don't think he'll have time to do that because Tsunade's onslaught of attacks will be relentless and constant.
> 
> Scenario two is a stomp because either Tsunade or Sakura could potentially solo, and you're putting both of them together on a team. Without going into a TLDR, Gaara faces all the same difficulties as he did in scenarios 1 and 1.5, only now he's fighting two Tsunade's - so he dies a terrible death.​​



Scenario 3 is in a desert dude.

What makes you think Tsunade won't summon Katsuyu start of battle?
It was actually shown during the Kimi vs Gaara fight that he can attack and grind sand at the same time, hence why he sand is offensive and defensive. 
With his gourd sand, he can't be touch in the air, even if so the sand can Stoll catch her. Once she's distracted, Gaara can snatch her up and crush her quickly. Punching the samd, won't harm Gaara. Ot won't even do anything to the sand but move it.

If he goes into the sky, she isn't getting him and neither is Katsuyu. Gaara has been shown to be ableto multitask.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 16, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Scenario 3 is in a desert dude.



Eh. There are still two Byakugou users, and they can still summon Katsuyu to bust them out of Gaara's tidal waves of sand. There's also the point of stamina, which Gaara will quickly run out of if he continually spams desert sized waves.



> What makes you think Tsunade won't summon Katsuyu start of battle?



What makes you think that she _would_? Tsunade is only going to summon Katsuyu if she's actually needed, and Katsuyu won't be needed or be of any use until Gaara submerges Tsunade in sand. 



> It was actually shown during the Kimi vs Gaara fight that he can attack and grind sand at the same time, hence why he sand is offensive and defensive.



Link please. I only ever remember Gaara attacking with his gourd sand and grinding sand separately, not both at the same time.



> With his gourd sand, he can't be touch in the air, even if so the sand can Stoll catch her



It works both ways though. If Gaara flies into the air and goes completely out of Tsunade's range then his sand has more distance to cover. The more distance his sand has to cover the more time it's going to take to reach her, and the more time it takes to reach her makes it all the more likely that she could anticipate the attack and stop it from harming her. Gaara also needs to be making physical contact with the ground if he wants to break earth down into sand, so in mid-air he's limited to his relatively small amount of gourd sand, which isn't very convenient. 

Basically, flying into the air gives Gaara plenty of disadvantages too.



> Once she's distracted, Gaara can snatch her up and crush her quickly. Punching the samd, won't harm Gaara. Ot won't even do anything to the sand but move it.



No he can't. I don't know how he would distract her enough that he could completely encase her entire body in sand, but even then Katsuyu could break her out if that were to happen. Punching the sand won't harm Gaara, but it will remove it from whatever part of her body it's attached to. 



> If he goes into the sky, she isn't getting him and neither is Katsuyu. Gaara has been shown to be ableto multitask.



Gaara isn't getting her if he goes into the sky either. It's an ineffective tactic that will waste Gaara's time and chakra, he's better off staying on the ground, trying to keep himself at a range and breaking down earth into sand. That is realistically his only shot at winning, but even that has it's limits against an opponent like Tsunade.​​


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 16, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Eh. There are still two Byakugou users, and they can still summon Katsuyu to bust them out of Gaara's tidal waves of sand. There's also the point of stamina, which Gaara will quickly run out of if he continually spams desert sized waves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. 
Sakura has shit durability.
Tsunade get's low diff'ed alone
Together in the desert it's only low dif
Gaara wasted a lot of chakra only because Deidara was able to fly, and he also targeted the village.

2. Tsunade needed katsuyu in the Madara fight yet she didn't do it.
Tsunade was only shown to summon her when there were other summons involved, or when she needed to heal the village. 

3. Honestly just look at the fight again. The whole time Gaara was attacking Kimi with sand, he was grinding it the entire time. 

Gaara can make sand appear from nowhere with his guord sand, as shown during his speech. 
Gaara can attack from all different direction. Normally the flight would be to escape her punches. Although he may be able to block them, and sustain no damage.

if she punches sand away, which won't do much, then he does it over and over again. Punching sand off, will leave her open. He can crush one of her limbs fairly quickly. If he encases her head, it's a done deal. 

What are you talking about his only way of winning on the ground? Gaara is above Tsunade, not by a lot, but he is above her. 
Flight + Long Range attackers are a taijutsu specialist's worst nightmares. Katsuyu is the only thing that doesn't make it a stomp.


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Sep 16, 2014)

Gaara wins. He has the range advantage and thats what decides it for me. Mid range, long range>close range. 

Tsunade's taijutsu would be great if she had any sort of speed, but her speed is just average, which will allow Gaara to catch her.

With Gaara's chakra reserves which he managed to fight multiple Kages and then Madara, I believe he'll be more than comfortable if it's just Tsunade. Having full knowledge on her will make it a lot easier. The amount of sand Gaara can produce at this point is ridiculous, because Tsunade is easier to read than a book. All she does is try to swing at you and fail at that.

So Gaara taking to the skies really shouldn't have much problems with Tsunade. Having full knowledge on her seals the deal. And Gaara's sand pyramid can seal her as well, if she somehow manages to escape being buried.

Tsunade has great durability but she cannot survive if she can't breathe being buried in sand


----------



## joshhookway (Sep 16, 2014)

Gaara fucking destroys Tsunade. Tsunade has NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING for Desert coffin or any sand pyramids.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 17, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> 1.
> Sakura has shit durability.



Why does that matter? Sakura's durability won't even be a factor, because she can evade his sand attacks.



> Tsunade get's low diff'ed alone
> Together in the desert it's only low dif



No. 



> Gaara wasted a lot of chakra only because Deidara was able to fly, and he also targeted the village.



Gaara wasted a lot of chakra because he summoned several giant waves of sand to attack/defend with (_two_ of _them_, to be exact), in this scenario he's going to be doing the exact same thing if he wants to kill Tsunade and/or Sakura, so he definitely runs the risk of exhausting himself.



> 2. Tsunade needed katsuyu in the Madara fight yet she didn't do it.



You're only further proving my point. Tsunade didn't try to summon Katsuyu until she actually needed her ie. when Madara knocked out the Gokage. Tsunade didn't need Katsuyu before that, hence why she didn't attempt to summon her.



> Tsunade was only shown to summon her when there were other summons involved, or when she needed to heal the village.



Or to _protect her allies_ from damaging attacks (she's making the Kuchiyose handseal in the top right panel). Also, during the Sannin battle, Tsunade didn't summon because there were other summons already involved, because she was actually _the first one_ to use the Kuchiyose. She used Katsuyu for offensive purposes in that instance.

All of that said, in those examples Tsunade summoned Katsuyu because she actually needed to, she has no reason to try to summon Katsuyu at the start of the match against Gaara.



> 3. Honestly just look at the fight again. The whole time Gaara was attacking Kimi with sand, he was grinding it the entire time.



No he wasn't. He did it twice, the first time he did it _here_, and he did it immediately _after_ using Suna Shigure with his gourd sand, not at the same time. The second time he did it _here_, and again he wasn't using his gourd sand at the time, and he needed to make contact with the ground and spent more time doing so in order to break down _larger amounts_ of earth into sand.



> Gaara can make sand appear from nowhere with his guord sand, as shown during his speech.



I don't know what you're talking about.



> Gaara can attack from all different direction. Normally the flight would be to escape her punches. Although he may be able to block them, and sustain no damage.



There's no way he could block her punches whenever they put giant dents in, and eventually shatter Susano'o. To put things into perspective, five Susano'o swords clashing together could _break through_ Gaara's sand shield, and unless you believe that Tsunade's strikes inflict less damage than those swords do, then she's definitely going to be able to bash through his shields.



> if she punches sand away, which won't do much, then he does it over and over again. Punching sand off, will leave her open. He can crush one of her limbs fairly quickly. If he encases her head, it's a done deal.



If he does it over and over again, then she punches the sand over and over again, and he continually fails to crush her. In the meantime Tsunade is moving closer and closer to Gaara whose desperately attempting to keep her at bay because he can't fight her in close range. If he tried to surround her head in sand then she bats it away like she would if it grappled any other part of her body.



> What are you talking about his only way of winning on the ground? Gaara is above Tsunade, not by a lot, but he is above her.



In your opinion.



> Flight + Long Range attackers are a taijutsu specialist's worst nightmares.



And close range attackers are a long range attacker's worst nightmare. Your generalisation works both ways. Furthermore, as I explained already, and you failed to refute, Gaara's flight impedes him just as much as it does Tsunade. 



> Katsuyu is the only thing that doesn't make it a stomp.



If you say so.​​


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2014)

Well this match definitely never gets old.

Tsunade swats Gaaras sand away like an annoying fly and turns him into a pink mist when she gets in close.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 17, 2014)

@Godaime Tsunade

Sakura cannot evade his sand, especially in a desert.

Yes.

He threw waves at an opponent who could fly, hence why he lost so much chakra. Sakura and Tsunade are slow. If he throws waves at them, they aren't outrunning or escaping. The minute Sakura gets caught, she is done for. 

It never states Gaara, needs to make ground contact. When he brought upon the Tsunami against the Kage, he was in the air. Part 1 =/= Part 2. The whole time he was attacking, he was grinding sand. We don't even notice he's doing it. That doesn't mean he NEEDS to be on the ground to do it. Especially not in Part 2.

Actually, Gaara still blocked those swords. He let his guard down when he saved Mei. The swords still didn't manage to do any harm. The sand won't break when she punches it. It's not like Earth. With enough sand, her attacks would be meaningless. 

1. Which is wasting her stamina. What aren't you realizing? if he covers her head, how will she bat that sand away? Covering her head will leave her open, and which he can strike another part of her body. Flight renders her taijutsu useless. There is no evidence to suggest that she can bat away sand easily. 
She isn't evading a Tsunami
She can't survive Desert Coffin
Katsuyu won't be of much use either in a desert location, in which he controls the very sand they walk on. Come on now.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 17, 2014)

Also Gaara can manipulate her if he manages to get Sand inside of her, which wouldn't be hard once he changes the terrain, or even if he doesn't it still won't be difficult.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 17, 2014)

Tsunade with 5% Katsuya beats Gaara at any distance, on any terrain. 

Without 5% or normal sized Katsuya she can't defeat him. His improvised sand wall blocked 5 Madara Susano Clone Sword Slashes simultaneously and he only managed to get pushed a dozen meters and his sand broke the fall.

Her punches definitely aren't stronger than Madara's Susano Swords, and Gaara blocked 5 of them, from behind. He was blocking Sasuke's Enton bursts and Deidara's C3 nuke before war feats even came about. 

Tsunade's punches? Really? 

Those of you thinking Tsunade will reach him before he ascends and escapes into the air are outright wrong.  

He defeats her in the first scenario, but loses in the other two because of 5% Katsuya which can literally be dropped on him at any point, splattering his flesh across the landscape.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 17, 2014)

I think the defense Gaara can create (or offense) depends on the amount of effort he puts in it. Deidara stated that he used all his chakra to defend the village from C3. With makes me think... Would Tsunade be able to destroy such a defense if Gaara puts a lot of effort on his defense? Or would she break free if Gaara catches her and goes for the crush with all his might?


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 17, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Tsunade with 5% Katsuya beats Gaara at any distance, on any terrain.
> 
> Without 5% or normal sized Katsuya she can't defeat him. His improvised sand wall blocked 5 Madara Susano Clone Sword Slashes simultaneously and he only managed to get pushed a dozen meters and his sand broke the fall.
> 
> ...



That first statement, no.
Any Terrain?  No. She can't summon Katsuyu in mid air. Gaara cam also fly. Tsunade gets low dif in a desert.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Sep 18, 2014)

I think tsunade is slow enough that gaara can trap her in sand and bury her.  She dies slowly.


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 18, 2014)

I also believe that in a desert terrain that Gaara wins not matter what against Tsunade.

On a mutual battleground it can go either way depending on the stimulation and summoning Katsuya. 

I dont think Tsunade has the strength the break out of a sand pyramid in the desert though, not more than once anyway.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 18, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> That first statement, no.
> Any Terrain?  No. She can't summon Katsuyu in mid air. Gaara cam also fly. Tsunade gets low dif in a desert.


Why can't she? Sasuke summoned his hawk while in free fall, and Gai summoned a turtle hundreds of meters in the air, then leaped off of it. 

You make absolutely no sense. 

What the fuck can Gaara possibly do to a liquefying slug of that size? It's dropped on him and explodes the desert apart, crushing Gaara. The acid ocean it regurgitates eats through his sand like a cigar through tissue paper.

Stop wanking, I've heard enough of it. You love Gaara, we get it. He isn't beating 5% Katsuya though, you better get that.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Sep 18, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Why can't she? Sasuke summoned his hawk while in free fall, and Gai summoned a turtle hundreds of meters in the air, then leaped off of it.
> 
> You make absolutely no sense.
> 
> ...



Everyone should get it now. Duh
But honestly no. You imply that Tsunade will be near Gaara enough to do that. You still forgot to factor in flight. She splits apart not turns into water. All Gaara has to do is kill Tsunade and then the summon goes away. Oceans of acid? The fuck? We only saw her able to spit enough out to melt a boulder. Slowly. She isn't getting rid of the entire desert. 
Katsuyu can be sealed, but Gaara most likely wouldn't be focused on that. 
Gaara also has clones, so you believing he will get easily defeated and squashed isn't likely to happen. At all. 
She still gets low diff as Gaara can blow her shit up at the start of battle. Take several seats.


----------

